# Hello from Kingston, Ontario!



## Xox-Zip-xoX

Hi Everyone.
I am new to the forum and wanted to start by introducing myself. My name is Elisha and I am a 21 year old, female, from Kingston Ontario. I have been fish keeping for around 10 years now and I just recently decided to take the plunge into the world of Planted Tanks. My main focus at the moment is my 35 gallon community, but I also have a 55 gallon with Blood Parrots and 2 smaller tanks with Bettas (a 3 gallon and a 4 gallon)

Thank you all in advance for welcoming me to the community, I look forward to meeting and getting to know all of you!


----------



## tom g

*welcome*

Welcome to the forum.....there is tonnes of info here lots of pics 
lots of great planters .with this site and also plantedtank.co.
u will love it feel free to msg me if u need any help or assistance 
cheers and welcome .
tom


----------



## TorontoPlantMan

Welcome to the forum !

There is another user on this forum from Kingston who is also into planted tanks but always talks about his lack of availability to plants, you two may be able to help each other. I'm sure he'll chime in soon enough. 

You'll find tons of great people on here always willing to help, good luck with your plunge into planted tanks


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX

Thank you for the Welcomes!



TorontoPlantMan said:


> Welcome to the forum !
> 
> There is another user on this forum from Kingston who is also into planted tanks but always talks about his lack of availability to plants, you two may be able to help each other. I'm sure he'll chime in soon enough.
> 
> You'll find tons of great people on here always willing to help, good luck with your plunge into planted tanks


I think I may know who you are referring to actually, I believe he goes by the name Pyrrolin on here? He actually directed me to this forum after I bought some plants off of him a month or so ago.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan

Xox-Zip-xoX said:


> Thank you for the Welcomes!
> 
> I think I may know who you are referring to actually, I believe he goes by the name Pyrrolin on here? He actually directed me to this forum after I bought some plants off of him a month or so ago.


Haha yeah that is him actually; well he definitely sent you in the right direction. Aquatic Plant Central is another good one as well as The Planted Tank like Tom mentioned.


----------



## Mykuhl

Welcome welcome! There is definitely lots to learn with planted tanks. There are few people on here that are really into plants so I am sure you will learn a few things.

Bettas are cool too. I have 3 males myself.


----------



## kyle

Hi Elisha

Welcome aboard.

I am back and forth from Kingston and Toronto and have lots of plants available. I have loved the hobby and experience but downsizing a bit lately. I have alot of rarer type plants and some easy more common plants avail.

Shoot me a PM and let me know what you are looking for and your current set up

Kyle


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX

kyle said:


> Hi Elisha
> 
> Welcome aboard.
> 
> I am back and forth from Kingston and Toronto and have lots of plants available. I have loved the hobby and experience but downsizing a bit lately. I have alot of rarer type plants and some easy more common plants avail.
> 
> Shoot me a PM and let me know what you are looking for and your current set up
> 
> Kyle


Oohh, I'll definitely have to take advantage of that! This is my current setup

The tank I am planting is 36" x 12.5" x 19" (weird footprint, I know)
Lighting: 1 12" t5 6500k and 1 CFL. What lighting would this be? It's only temporary until I can find a decent Dual T5HO.
CO2: DIY 
Currently Growing: Rotala, Dwarf Sag, Hygro, Taiwan Moss, a tiny bit of hairgrass and some species of Crypt, not sure exactly what it is but it looks a lot like Cryptocoryne Wendtii.

Any suggestions for what I should add? I'd like to get some more hairgrass but I don't know how it would hold up. Might be better to wait until I upgrade my lighting.


----------



## Fishfur

Welcome indeed. You'll enjoy this place I am sure. We have lots of good people here !


----------



## Matthew RJ

*welcome*

Can I say welcome too (I still feel relatively new here). I've got family in Verona and Ottawa. There's a small fish store in Kanata (got fish), and their tanks are well cared for. Healthy plants. I posted a thread about where to get plants, and someone in Lanark said they had some. Another user, Charlie1 in Ottawa also has plants.


----------



## Bullet

Hi and Welcome 
Great forum - plenty of good advice and good people ! 
I live in Toronto but my Mom lives in Kingston so if you need a delivery any time just let me know 
Any excuse to visit Mom and help out a fellow fish keeper !


----------

